# Billing for mri and ct with and without contrast, please help!!! - code for contrast



## CLAUDIA78 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a question, I have recently started to code for MRI and CT, when code for
MRI or CT with out contrast and with contrast, do you bill two codes? is
there an additional code for contrast? 
and for the interpretation, do I bill the cpt code with modifier 26 or TC?

Thank you is the first time I code for these type of services.


----------



## berryc (Dec 4, 2012)

MRI's and CT's have different codes for with and without and combined.  Look in your cpt book.  Example:  MRI brain 0551, MRI brain w contrast 0552, MRI brain with and without contrast 0553.  TC - technical component is for the technical part of procedure.  If your dr owns the equipment and is taking the images.  26- professional component is for reading the images and dictating a report on the findings.  If your doc is doing both you use no modifier.  It is considered global with no modifier.


----------

